# COOL Survival trailer



## DragoSapien

Would anyone know how much they cost.

CAMPA USA | All Terrain Trailer and Expedition Vehicle System | Camping Trailers


----------



## booter

*Cooler survival trailer*

Tow this Expedition trailer behind a Ford 350 4X4Campmobile, with twin side racks holding a pair of 4stroke trials bikes (for mobility & recon) and you would really have the Ultimate Setup!


----------



## bunkerbob

*reasons for trailer*

Here a couple of reasons you might need a trailer...


----------



## kyfarmer

I feel so ashamed of my little pop up now. Why did ya have to go and do that for.  New goal in life to never get achieved, get one of those. That is with out a doubt one of the nicest outfit's i have ever seen. The only draw back i can see is that in a bug out situation. Every one would want one or yours for sure. I like. http://www.campausa.com/index.html


----------



## Bigdog57

That last one looks like "bobo the kenyan" has nationalized all city bus service - guarenteed to improve inner city bus service efficiency!


----------



## earthorca

Now thats a sweet trailer to tow. Kinda reminds me of the old chuck wagons, but of course this has more amenities.


----------



## HozayBuck

DragoSapien said:


> Would anyone know how much they cost.
> 
> CAMPA USA | All Terrain Trailer and Expedition Vehicle System | Camping Trailers


I figger if they won't show a price then it's to much... like "call for price".... uh ...no thanks


----------



## NaeKid

HozayBuck said:


> I figger if they won't show a price then it's to much... like "call for price".... uh ...no thanks


The reason for "call for price" is because it is customized to your needs. The basic trailer (no paint, cheap wheels, small tires, no solar, etc) is quite reasonable. Adding in all the goodies drives the price into the $12,000 range quickly.

Yes, I did email for prices :wave:


----------



## sea_going_dude

bunkerbob said:


> Here a couple of reasons you might need a trailer...


I think the one on the right was the inspiration for hank jr's "ALL MY ROUDY FRIENDS ARE COMING OVER TONIGHT"


----------

